# can I use the lingyun torpedos in guhong?



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

I mean this
http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2610495
:confused:


----------



## Godmil (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe they're a different shape, so would need a lot of modding.... or you could get some GuHong torpedoes from Lubix.


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

lubix torpedos too expencive for me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 1, 2011)

cubing is expensive...save up.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 1, 2011)

fly fishing is more expensive


----------



## MCcuber96 (Sep 1, 2011)

no, but you can use *gasp* guhong torpedoes!


----------



## theace (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes you can


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes but u need modding, which could take time.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

If you get a lot of pop with your Guhong, you could tension it and turn more accurately or just buy Lubix Torpedoes for the Guhong.


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont have a guhong yet,
lubix torpedos make it too much expencive
I think I will just buy a guhong and lube it with lubix.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 1, 2011)

nupityS said:


> I dont have a guhong yet,



Problem solved. You probably don't need them anyway. People tend to not pop much on GuHongs.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 1, 2011)

This belongs on the oaqt since it is a simple question with a simple anwser.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

nupityS said:


> I dont have a guhong yet,
> lubix torpedos make it too much expencive
> I think I will just buy a guhong and lube it with lubix.


 
Or just buy a LingYun vII (V2 or version 2). He said you don't need to lube it.


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 1, 2011)

Are their any other places besides iCubemart that sells lingyun torpedoes, besides Lubix? I want to use PayPal but they won't take it.


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

but people say that all the lingyun are bad


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

nupityS said:


> but people say that all the lingyun are bad


 
But the LingYun V2 has torpedoes to keep it from popping! Looking at the video, does it honestly look like a bad cube to you?


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

so guhong or lingyun V2 or even the zhanchi because its the same price as the lingyun?
(will lube with lubix)


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

51morefun.com sells anchors, but they need modding to fit a lingyun

Other than that your only option is lubix anchors


----------



## Jostle (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't really need anchors for a guhong. Also, the lingyun 1 is win.


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

im confused
what to buy? guhong, lingyun2 or zhanchi


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty sure if you buy the Lubix Guhong Torpedo for your Guhong you'll still need modding as well.


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 1, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Pretty sure if you buy the Lubix Guhong Torpedo for your Guhong you'll still need modding as well.


 
You only need a small amount of modding so that they fit correctly into the pieces.
Also the torpedoes for Guhongs and Lingyuns are on Speedcubeshop. Costs more than iCubemart but they take PayPal and its cheaper than Lubix.
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2587609


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 1, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> You only need a small amount of modding so that they fit correctly into the pieces.
> Also the torpedoes for Guhongs and Lingyuns are on Speedcubeshop. Costs more than iCubemart but they take PayPal and its cheaper than Lubix.
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2587609


 
I know............. My point was that even if you were to buy the Lubix Guhong Torpedo you'll still need to mod it so you might as well buy the Lingyun Torpedo from Icubemart.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

All you have to do is remove a little plastic that shouldn't be there anyway (it's from molding), whereas the lingyun torpedoes you're looking at you have to cut off something that is supposed to be there


----------



## nupityS (Sep 1, 2011)

*i cant order from scs, just icubemart and lightake


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Just those 2 stores? Wow...only get the lingyun anchors if you want to do lots of modding


----------



## timeless (Sep 2, 2011)

nupityS said:


> im confused
> what to buy? guhong, lingyun2 or zhanchi


 
lingyun2 since it comes with torpedos and doesnt need modding


----------



## Jostle (Sep 2, 2011)

Or just a guhong since it's awesome and doesn't need anchors.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 2, 2011)

His might need anchors. I know mine pops anlot on tight tensions, so I'm getting anchors so it won't pop and I can have it looser.


----------



## Jostle (Sep 2, 2011)

So... your cube is bad, or you just turn inaccurately?


----------



## Winston Yang (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it won't fit because Guhong and LingYun's edges are made in differnt shapes so I think it won't work unless you modify it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 6, 2011)

They might be smaller cause the cube is smaller, just a guess though.


----------

